# About to start WFB



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Right, after looking through the diffrent army ranges on GW, the dark elves really appealed to me, i think some of the models are really nice, so aesthetics apart, what are they like as an army to fight as? Would you say they are suitable to a complete WFB noob? Thanks.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Choice! Something definately got the alround aspect with everthing covered to keep you interested, magic, ranged units etc plus they are great for a grudge match with high elves


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its a great time for dark elf players in august we get a new army book! so my advice is buy a few models that you really like to start your painting off, but dont go too far till you can get the new book as who knows what changes are coming.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Ah right cool, thanks for your opinions, does anyone know whats getting re-released? cos I don't wana buy something for them to be updated weeks later. Thanks.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Dark elves are next to come in august beyond that who knows


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

New models of note are Plastic Corsairs box, and plastic Cold One Riders, so I'd avoid paying over the odds for them.

There are a few new metal sculpts of heros and such (but any exsisting heros/lords would be fine to use,) oh plus a new Hydra sculpt and thats really about it.

Most things you can buy without concern, if you have nothing, I'd advise waiting for the Battalion which will appear in August to save some cash on the plastics, although one box of warriors to put some Rxb's together (repeating crossbows) wouldn't hurt and I'd look at maybe starting with an elite unit, Witch Elves are a fave of mine especially with Always strikes first in the new book, oh and probably without doubt at least 5 Dark Riders as even if they have moved to special, they'll still almost an auto choice for a Druchii player.

But aye in general you don't need to worry too much, just with those two new plastic boxes I'd avoid the current metal equivilents.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i'd stock up on the plastic warriors as theres a good chance that when the army book comes along they will change from 16 for £18 down to 10 for £12 and with the rumoured price drop for basic warriors it will make them worth having


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me y'all, I was gona pick up a box today but locked my debit card /facepalm/ I preordered the spearhead, looks alright not enough infintary for my liking. Does anyone know if the hydra in it is plastic?


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd be very surprised if it was, all the rumours i've seen thus far sugest its still metal, big monsters like that usually are, i'll agree that that is a very small looking spearhead though, must be quality of troops over quantity I 'spose...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is a lot of money to what you get I think, but It is a good way to get the book and models erly


----------

